# My North Carolina embossed soda collection...



## ncbred (Apr 21, 2010)

Mint Cola from Charleston, SC


----------



## ncbred (Apr 21, 2010)

Coca Cola Bottling Company from Durham, NC


----------



## ncbred (Apr 21, 2010)

Minges Bros. from Greenville, NC


----------



## ncbred (Apr 21, 2010)

Slugplate Coca Cola from Wilson, NC


----------



## ncbred (Apr 21, 2010)

Cherry Blossoms from Greenville, NC


----------



## ncbred (Apr 21, 2010)

Good Grape from Scotland Neck, NC


----------



## ncbred (Apr 21, 2010)

FLEMING from Rocky Mount, NC


----------



## ncbred (Apr 21, 2010)

Cel-I-Ko Bottling Company  Raleigh, NC


----------



## ncbred (Apr 21, 2010)

Matthews and Weeks Bottling Company from Rocky Mount, NC


----------



## ncbred (Apr 21, 2010)

ER Mixon & Co. from Washington, NC


----------



## ncbred (Apr 21, 2010)

Cheerwine from Rocky Mount, NC


----------



## ncbred (Apr 21, 2010)

Orange Crush from Rocky Mount, NC


----------



## ncbred (Apr 21, 2010)

alot more to come later...


----------



## ncbred (Apr 21, 2010)

Chero Cola from Greenville, NC


----------



## ncbred (Apr 21, 2010)

Pepsi Cola from Greenville, NC


----------



## ncbred (Apr 21, 2010)

The Original 3 Centa from Wilson, NC


----------



## ncbred (Apr 21, 2010)

Cocktail Special from Elm City, NC


----------



## ncbred (Apr 21, 2010)

Julep from Tarboro, NC


----------



## ncbred (Apr 21, 2010)

Pepsi Cola from Rocky Mount, NC


----------



## ncbred (Apr 21, 2010)

Chero Cola from Rocky Mount, NC


----------



## ncbred (Apr 21, 2010)

Preston's Root Beer from Durham, NC


----------



## ncbred (Apr 21, 2010)

Chero Cola No City


----------



## ncbred (Apr 21, 2010)

Mint Cola slugplate from Macclesfield, NC


----------



## ncbred (Apr 21, 2010)

Ver-Vac from Washington, NC


----------



## ncbred (Apr 21, 2010)

Mint Cola slugplate from Charlotte, NC


----------



## ncbred (Apr 21, 2010)

More to come...


----------



## madman (Apr 21, 2010)

hey man those are some really nice bottles! thank you for sharing! nice collection!


----------



## morbious_fod (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice indeed.


----------



## ncbred (Apr 22, 2010)

Punch I Nello Bottling Works from Goldsboro, NC.  Thanks for the deal on this one Bobby.


----------



## judu (Apr 24, 2010)

hey ncbred, what can you tell me about the cocktail special elm city bottle?......are the only from elm city or are there diffrent towns?......only a nc bottle ?.....i like it alot, really cool bottle....


----------



## glass man (Apr 24, 2010)

NICE! MY BRO.IN LAW LIVES IN N.C. GAVE HIM A AMBER STRAIGHT SIDED BOTTLING WORKS FROM HIGH POINT? CAN'T REMEMBER NOW. ANY WAY SOME REALLY COOL BOTTLES.


----------



## glass man (Apr 24, 2010)

THINK IT WAS LENOIR!!


----------



## ncbred (Apr 24, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: glass man
> 
> THINK IT WAS LENOIR!!


 
 Yep, Lenoir Bottling Works had an amber bottle.


----------



## ncbred (Apr 24, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: judu
> 
> hey ncbred, what can you tell me about the cocktail special elm city bottle?......are the only from elm city or are there diffrent towns?......only a nc bottle ?.....i like it alot, really cool bottle....


 
 I'm pretty sure its the only town it was bottled in.  They had 3 different sizes and they are very hard to find.  I think I have the most common size to find.


----------



## ncbred (Apr 24, 2010)

I got a couple dozen more I need to get pictures of and post.


----------



## OsiaBoyce (Apr 24, 2010)

Sporty, though no paint.


----------



## ncbred (Apr 24, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: OsiaBoyce
> 
> Sporty, though no paint.


 
 HA!  My puny ACL collection is not worthy of being shown yet.


----------



## glass man (Apr 25, 2010)

> ORIGINAL:  ncbred
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 MY BROTHER IN LAW LIVES NEAR WILKSBOROUGH AT ROARING RIVER. I HAVE TRIED TO GET HIM TO DIGGING WITH NO SUCCESS.I DON'T GET UP THERE ENOUGH TO GO AROUND WITH HIM. I DO KNOW THERE IS A VERY NICE AMBER[RIGHT?] PEPSI FROM WILKESBOROUGH OR NORTH WILKS.. AS WELL AS MANY OTHER GOOD SODAS FROM THE AREA.

 IS THE AMBER LENOIR COMMON?  THANK YOU!! JAMIE


----------



## Anthonicia (Apr 26, 2010)

I really hate those Wilson and Elm City bottles.  The Macclesfield one made me want to puke it was so disgusting.  lol.  It's crazy how small some of these city's are that had their own bottlers.  I really like them a lot.  Wish I could come across some.  Thanks for the fit of jealousy!


----------



## nomorecop (May 5, 2010)

Neat bottles from eastern North Carolina.  I am in western NC.  The only other place your 3 Centa was bottled in NC was Gastonia.  Moffit Carson was the Wilson bottler.  His father John was the bottler in Gastonia.  One interesting thing was that the 5 Centa was not bottled in Wilson.  Moffitt knew with the sugar shortage it would be almost impossible.  This was early 1942.  The 3 Centa company went out of business in October 1942.


----------



## celerycola (May 5, 2010)

*Sanford NC emerald green Soda Water*

Here's one I've been meaning to ask about. It is the common shape square middle Soda Water bottle used by Coca-Cola bottlers nearly everywhere starting in the mid 1920's. This one does not have "Property of Coca-Cola" embossed and is emerald green. The base is embossed Sanford NC.

 Anyone else see this in green?


----------



## celerycola (May 5, 2010)

*Cel-i-Ko Raleigh NC*

The Bludwine shaped and straight side Cel-I-Kos


----------



## celerycola (May 5, 2010)

*RE: Cel-i-Ko Wood Thermometer*

Circa 1910 wooden thermometer


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 6, 2010)

*RE: Cel-i-Ko Wood Thermometer*

celerycola ~

 I'm not positive if this is your exact green designer/deco bottle, but it appears to be reasonably close. Hopefully this will help in some regard. But if it is your bottle, this should at least establish a date as to when it was patented. A search of the patent number should tell you more about it.

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 6, 2010)

*RE: Cel-i-Ko Wood Thermometer*

P.S. ~

 I just discovered that the 63,365 is not the patent number, but likely a design or application number. I'll look around a little more and see what I can find.

 SPB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 6, 2010)

*RE: Cel-i-Ko Wood Thermometer*

Celery ~

 I realize your question on the deco bottle pertained to other green ones, but since I can't find a patent number on the one above, nor a green one of any kind, I thought I would conclude my search with this unusual honey colored variation that is marked Coca Cola, Washington D.C. I apologize if this was a wild goose chase, but it gave me something to search for, which I enjoy doing almost as much as finding the actual bottles themselves.

 SPB


----------



## celerycola (May 7, 2010)

*RE: Cel-i-Ko Wood Thermometer*

Bob,

 Your drawing is of a "Design Patent." I have hundreds of these on file for Coca-Cola and other Deco soda bottles from the teens to the thirties.

 My bottle has a patent date June 1, 1926 and an Owens-Illinois manufacturer date of 1935. The age of the bottle was never a question. I just haven't seen one in green.

 The washed out amber one you posted is the same color as those "Georgia Green" Cokes that were irradiated at Oak Ridge and sold as rare amber bottles. If it is one of those irradiated bottles I would get it out of the house


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 17, 2010)

I communicated with ncbred via a PM, and he suggested I post this North Carolina bottle here and see if anyone recognizes it. About all we know about it so far is that the company was still active around 1908-10.

 It is a straight sided - clear glass - crown top - 7 oz ? -  embossed, "Crescent Carbonating Co., Hendersonville, N.C. There is a 45 embossed on the base, but no other numbers or makers marks.

 If you are familiar with it, please post what you know. I am primarily interested in the company history - rareity, and value. On a condition scale of 1-10, I rate it an 8.5. I realize it may be worth more to a collector in Hendersonville and, to tell you the truth, normally if I saw one of these bottles in an antique shop here in Southern California, it would likely not interest me. But I am researching this particular one for a friend.

 Thanks,

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 17, 2010)

Something is wrong. I am "Positive" I posted my last reply in ncbred's thread. But somehow it ended up here. Even as I write this it says on top "My North Carolina embossed soda collection." And although I apologize, I can't explain it.  ???

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 17, 2010)

P.S ~ P.S.

 Why is celeycola's "Sanford" thread popping up on page three of ncbred's thread. ??? Weird !!!

 SPB


----------



## mgardziella (May 17, 2010)

*You Can Change the Title of Your Reply*

SPB, you can change the title of the thread in your reply.  For example, I changed the title in my reply to "You Can Change the Title of Your Reply."


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 17, 2010)

*RE: You Can Change the Title of Your Reply*

Maybe it's just me, but I'm still confused. How is it possible for two seperate threads to merge as one?  And why would someone want to change the e-mail notification title ... and how?  Sorry, but none of it makes sense to me!

 SPB


----------



## ncbred (May 17, 2010)

*RE: You Can Change the Title of Your Reply*

Nice looking bottle.  I love old slugplates from small companies.

 Just found this also.  The bottle is listed on the gono.com site.  Doesn't have a year or any other info.  This man listed the bottle.  Maybe he could help you out.





RANDALL KIGER
9050 Helsabeck Rd
Rural Hill
NC
27045
(919)969-2195


----------



## celerycola (May 17, 2010)

*RE: Crescent Carbonating Co., Hendersonville, N.C.*

Randy didn't include it on his list of 'rare' NC bottles.

 They were in business in 1908 bottling Bludwine and peach. They had stiff competition from D. L. Parker's Henderson Bottling Works (bottler's of Celery=Cola!)


----------



## mdavenport (May 17, 2010)

*RE: You Can Change the Title of Your Reply*

I tried calling but the number has been disconnected.  I'll send snail mail, and in the meantime check with some local collectors.


----------



## ncbred (May 17, 2010)

*RE: You Can Change the Title of Your Reply*

Time for a few more out of my collection...

 Big One from West Jefferson, NC


----------



## ncbred (May 17, 2010)

*RE: You Can Change the Title of Your Reply*

Brown Brothers Coca Cola Bottling Co. from Tarboro, NC


----------



## ncbred (May 17, 2010)

*RE: You Can Change the Title of Your Reply*

CA-RO It's Betto from Farmville, NC


----------



## ncbred (May 17, 2010)

*RE: You Can Change the Title of Your Reply*

FAY from the Coca Cola Bottling Co. of Fayetteville, NC


----------



## ncbred (May 17, 2010)

*RE: You Can Change the Title of Your Reply*

Good Grape from Kinston, NC


----------



## ncbred (May 17, 2010)

*RE: You Can Change the Title of Your Reply*

Honey Lou from Tarboro, NC


----------



## ncbred (May 17, 2010)

*RE: You Can Change the Title of Your Reply*

another Honey Lou from Tarboro, NC   Never heard of this brand before.


----------



## ncbred (May 17, 2010)

*RE: You Can Change the Title of Your Reply*

Lime Cola from Greenville, NC


----------



## ncbred (May 17, 2010)

*RE: You Can Change the Title of Your Reply*

Minges Bros. Has Rocky Mount/Wilson and Greenville, NC on the bottom.


----------



## ncbred (May 17, 2010)

*RE: You Can Change the Title of Your Reply*

Cola Nut Syrup Bottling Company from Rocky Mount, NC


----------



## ncbred (May 17, 2010)

*RE: You Can Change the Title of Your Reply*

Pepsi Cola from the Orange Crush Bottling Co. in Rocky Mount, NC


----------



## ncbred (May 17, 2010)

*RE: You Can Change the Title of Your Reply*

Pepsi Cola from Tarboro, NC


----------



## ncbred (May 17, 2010)

*RE: You Can Change the Title of Your Reply*

Pepsi Cola from Tarboro, NC


----------



## ncbred (May 17, 2010)

*RE: You Can Change the Title of Your Reply*

another Pepsi Cola from Tarboro, NC


----------



## ncbred (May 17, 2010)

*RE: You Can Change the Title of Your Reply*

Robersons Beverages from Washington, NC   Everyone is probably familiar with their ACL's.


----------



## ncbred (May 17, 2010)

*RE: You Can Change the Title of Your Reply*

Thanksgiving Coca Cola from Wilson, NC


----------



## ncbred (May 17, 2010)

*RE: You Can Change the Title of Your Reply*

Zimba Kola from Everettes, NC


----------



## Bottle Junkie 56 (May 18, 2010)

Hey, Ya'll. I don't know any company history on this bottle. All examples I have seen are exactly the same which leads me to think they weren't in business long. My guess-timate on price for mint example: $100.00-$125.00. Hendersonville is in the western part of N.C., not to be confused with Henderson, which is more easterly and near Va. border north of Raleigh. Hope this helps. RK


----------



## Bottle Junkie 56 (May 18, 2010)

*RE: You Can Change the Title of Your Reply*

Yeah, that's me on the gono.com site from 25-30 years ago when they only published books. Correct info for me is: Randall Kiger (Randy) 9050 Helsabeck Rd. Rural Hall, NC 27045. (not Rural Hill, which is in Tenn.). Home ph#: 336-969-2327. email: stillimsad@windstream.net Thanks. RK


----------



## madman (May 18, 2010)

*RE: You Can Change the Title of Your Reply*

great bottles!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 18, 2010)

*RE: My North Carolina embossed soda collection ...*

ncbred ~

 I won't know if I did this right, or if it will even work until I post this reply, but I took the liberty of changing the "e-mail notification title" back to it's original wording. I'm still not sure why someone would want to change it in the first place, or why that feature even exist, but it kind of bugged me. Thus, my reason for correcting it.  But as to how celerycola's "Sanford N.C." thread became part of this one on page three, still mystifies me. I hope you don't mind my drawing attention to this and attempting to set things straight.  And in the event the title change isn't corrected, then I will just let it go and let others figure it out if they choose to.

 I would also like to take this opportunity to thank "Bottle Junkie 56 / Ran Man" for the information on the Hendersonville bottle. It still boggles me how many different brands there are. I had an advanced collector tell me once that he estimated there are at least "ten-thousand" different ACLs out there someplace. Maybe my next thread will attempt to name all of them. Wouldn't that be a hoot?  Lol  []  

 Thanks,

 Bob

 P.S. ~  I would appreciate it if the next individual to post would please let us know which e-mail title this came up under? Thanks ... SPB


----------



## mdavenport (May 18, 2010)

*RE: My North Carolina embossed soda collection ...*

NCBRED, you have a wonderful collection.  Thank you for sharing the photos with us.  I'm guessing your ACL collection is not as "pathetic" as you think it is.

 Also, thanks to all who helped with my Hendersonville bottle... especially NCBRED, who shared his thread for a few posts.  I intend to research the Crescent Carbonating Co., and I will post results when I have them.

 I just want to say... and it's not the first time it's been said, nor will it be the last... bottle collectors are some of the nicest, most generous people you will ever find.

 Now, get back to posting those lovely NC sodas.


----------



## CreekWalker (May 19, 2010)

*RE: Sanford NC emerald green Soda Water*

Great color! I wish I could find a Tn Soda Water that color! I have quite a collection of Art Deco Star bottles, great design and shape, but bland colors: clear or light aqua. I found a new one of this type last week, it's in the cleaning tank, so I'll post soon.


----------



## CreekWalker (May 20, 2010)

*RE: CLOVER BRAND Soda Water?*

Here is a art deco type, embossed soda I dug last week. It's not on my Tenn. list. A paneled Clover Brand, with a lucky four leaf clover! It was good luck too, found my long sought after, hometown hutch soon afterward! Around base: COCA COLA BOTTLING CO. 6 FL OZ.  No other marking, or numbers. Looks like a ROOT bottle, but no marking. Anyone recognize this brand and from what state?


----------



## CreekWalker (May 20, 2010)

*RE: CLOVER BRAND Soda Water?*

Here is the complete bottle. Shame it has damage and a deep rust stain. I like it!


----------



## GeorgiaVol (May 21, 2010)

Is your bottle clear in color? I have a couple like it but are aqua. Also looks like yours has an "ST" on it mine do not have.  Great collection!! besides the Punch-I-Nello I have a Seven springs mineral water and aqua Pepsi-Cola bottle from Goldsborro. Bought them waaaaay down here in GA!


----------



## ncbred (Nov 24, 2010)

Woodard Bros from Wilson, NC


----------



## ncbred (Nov 24, 2010)

Seven Springs Mineral Water Co. from Goldsboro, NC


----------



## ncbred (Nov 24, 2010)

Roan's from Goldsboro, NC


----------



## ncbred (Nov 24, 2010)

C. Valaer Mint Cola's from Charlotte, NC


----------



## ncbred (Nov 24, 2010)

Chero Cola from Wilson, NC


----------



## ncbred (Nov 24, 2010)

Pepsi Cola from Rocky Mount, NC


----------



## Anthonicia (Nov 26, 2010)

Envious as always!  That Woodard Bros. bottle was bottled at the P.L. Woodard building in downtown Wilson.  It still stands as a grain and feed store.  You probably know that, but now you know that I know too, haha.  I would really like to find some of these bottles instead of having to buy them.  

 On another note, that Thanksgiving Wilson Coke, if you got it off of ebay in a bidding war I was one of the other parties bidding.  Glad you got it rather than someone I don't know.  Hope I can get some of the local bottles you have one day.


----------



## ncbred (Nov 26, 2010)

Anthony,  I actually found that Thanksgiving Coke 2 summers ago in a creekbed when we had the big drought.  Found that and a 76 ACL bottle from Greenville.  What did it go for on Ebay?


----------



## ncbred (Nov 26, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: GeorgiaVol
> 
> Is your bottle clear in color? I have a couple like it but are aqua. Also looks like yours has an "ST" on it mine do not have.  Great collection!! besides the Punch-I-Nello I have a Seven springs mineral water and aqua Pepsi-Cola bottle from Goldsborro. Bought them waaaaay down here in GA!


 
 If you are talking about the Punch I Nello, yes it is clear and is turning sun colored amethyst.  All others I've seen have been aqua.


----------



## ncbred (Feb 1, 2011)

This is the 5th soda bottle I've seen from little ol' Scotland Neck.  There is also a embossed med and milf from there.  I'm pretty amazed at how many bottles the town had.

 Randolph Bottling Co.  Scotland Neck, NC


----------



## ncbred (Feb 1, 2011)

I know this is a soda forum but I thought I'd post my only three milks.  Finished this set this weekend when I came across the pint and quart at an antique shop.

 Municipal Milk Plant  Tarboro, NC


----------



## fishnuts (Feb 1, 2011)

Okay.  Now I feel like I know more about your states bottles, than mine.
 Pics are very nice.
 I'm just now aware of embossed and seeing yours makes me want to strive for my Arky display to have such nice stuff.
 Good job.


----------

